# help!!!! with 3d puff embroidery



## Oram515 (Aug 22, 2012)

someone please help me i am fairly new to embroidery and, i need help. i had a design sent out for puff 3d digitizing and i can not sew it out. my machine keeps breaking needles and is making a clanking sound. i also am experiencing alot of thread breaks. someboby please help me


----------



## cbslanger (Feb 9, 2012)

bigger needle!?
what is the embroidery going on?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

cbslanger said:


> bigger needle!?
> what is the embroidery going on?


Ingo is correct. Foam tends to difflect the needle forcing the needle into the hook. Try and 80 if you are using standard 75s. Slow down the machine and make sure the cap is hooped as stable as you can. If you think it may be the file/digitizer, post it here and we'll take a look.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we use an 80/12 titanium sharp for puff. Also, slow the machine down.


----------



## cbslanger (Feb 9, 2012)

we always use 90/14 for caps and we pre-press the caps with our cap press. the clonking could come from the pressure foot as it usualy dose not touch the flat material but know with the puff will push hard onto it. but it also could come from the hook touching the needle. You may want to check the hook for scars which break the cotton


----------



## Oram515 (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you guys for the responses sorry for the late response but my internet went down i will try some bigger needles and report back


----------



## Oram515 (Aug 22, 2012)

changed needles to 80/12 my machine is still clancking seems to be binding some where please help any tips on settings as far as thread feed material thickness colum feed ect... please reply


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Oram515 said:


> changed needles to 80/12 my machine is still clancking seems to be binding some where please help any tips on settings as far as thread feed material thickness colum feed ect... please reply




Sounds like you might have a Melco machine? If you do set the threadfeed to atleast 18 for the lower limit lift the pressure foot as high as possible.


----------



## Oram515 (Aug 22, 2012)

i do an amaya xts and a bravo so thread feed to 18 presser foot all the way up how about material thickness colum feed?


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I leave material thickness alone. But the threadfeed is what is causing the needle breaks. Think the material thickness default is 3 or 4?

I have done a lot of puff by just changing the threadfeed to 17-18 with no problems. I have also used 75/11 and 80/12 needles and had good results with both. 

Also I have two Amaya XTS's


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Also remember to slow the machine down as well. 700-800 spm


----------



## Oram515 (Aug 22, 2012)

so fustrated cal
n anyone call me and walk me through please 3617746354 oscar


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

A couple of things...

1) It would be far easier to help if you kept everything in 1 thread instead of having 2 threads for the same exact problem.

2) Just because a 'professional digitizer' created the file, that doesn't mean it is done correctly. If you sent the design to one of these cheapy-special fly-by-nights that call themselves professional digitizers, sometimes you get what you pay for. 

3) If you posted the file or a link to it, maybe someone here can look at it and tell you what they think is wrong. Beyond that, we might as well be trying to diagnose what is wrong with your car when someone says "it's making a noise" - without seeing it/hearing it in person, all you are going to get are SWAG's...

4) What style/brand cap? How thick is the foam you are using? Is it embroidery foam or craft foam? Have you tried stitching the same design on a flat instead of a cap to see how it stitches first? Have you stitched other caps of the same brand/style on the same machine without issue?


----------



## Oram515 (Aug 22, 2012)

i figured it out did a complete maintenece on my machine and the design sewed out great with presser foot all the way up and thread feed between 17 and 18 thank for the input it was very helpful.


----------



## MaximumGraphics (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello everyone I am new to the embroidery field and wanted to get some 3d puff embroidery hats done. I sent out my image to be digitize and they sent me two versions not sure which one is accurate to do the 3d embroidery but will attach here. if anyone can shed some light would gladly appreciate it. thanks in advance


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

MaximumGraphics said:


> Hello everyone I am new to the embroidery field and wanted to get some 3d puff embroidery hats done. I sent out my image to be digitize and they sent me two versions not sure which one is accurate to do the 3d embroidery but will attach here. if anyone can shed some light would gladly appreciate it. thanks in advance


You can't really tell from a picture. If I were to guess... I would go for the one on the left. To be sure, you can contact me by private message and possibly send me the file to look over.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks like they gave you two file with options to puff some on one and not on the other. Have you done a sew out TEST on both designs? that would tell you all you need to know and then sew the one your customer likes the best or was ordered.


----------



## MaximumGraphics (Jan 9, 2009)

best26102 said:


> Looks like they gave you two file with options to puff some on one and not on the other. Have you done a sew out TEST on both designs? that would tell you all you need to know and then sew the one your customer likes the best or was ordered.


Yes I did a test on a flat surface and both seem to have a puff look to it but the image on the left was more raised. The one on the right where the crown and wings are seemed to be flatter. Is there a way to have the whole design completely in 3d? Is this design good for 3d puff embroidery? thanks


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

did the digitized design have a stop so that you could lay the puff in and then have the design finish?


----------



## MaximumGraphics (Jan 9, 2009)

best26102 said:


> did the digitized design have a stop so that you could lay the puff in and then have the design finish?


It has one stop towards the end when its going to do the crown only. It starts off with the bottom of the design where it is in 3d


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

contact your digitizer and explain to him exactly how you want it to be. when the machine stops lay the puff in and hit start ... when it finishes pull excess and clean up around the stitches with a little heat


----------



## MaximumGraphics (Jan 9, 2009)

best26102 said:


> contact your digitizer and explain to him exactly how you want it to be. when the machine stops lay the puff in and hit start ... when it finishes pull excess and clean up around the stitches with a little heat


Ok will do just wondering if this design is meant for puff as he seems to be having trouble. This would be the first puff design I work with and was hoping the whole design could be done in puff. Maybe I need to get the opinion of another digitizer to see if its the actual design or my current digitizer not able to complete the task.
thanks


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

perfect thought and sequence to follow


----------

